# Hand crank new sewing machine



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

w/motor attachement.

Janome 131HDL HandCrank Sewing Machine & Motor Kit, 14.5x7" Flatbed All Metal Black Gold Leaf Straight Stitch Reverse, Class15 Bobbin Winder, DropFeed - New Low Price! at AllBrands.com




Janome 131HDL HandCrank Sewing Machine & Motor Kit, 14.5x7" Flatbed All Metal Black Gold Leaf Straight Stitch Reverse, Class15 Bobbin Winder, DropFeed $149


I am only putting this here, as it's crank power should electricity go out for some time, or if you're off grid now and want to sew some.

(and this is the brand of machine I swear by, and have a few of their modern machines).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

that is a work of art.thanks angie ..more stuff to the want/need/gotta have list.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I am the designated crank turner for my wife's antique hand crank Singer sewing machine. I told her she was the one going to riding the bicycle to turn the generator to keep my Ham radio on the air.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking at the page, apparently this is a tredle head, when not crank or with the motor.

they are doing it as they've been in sewing for 150 years this year.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful machine. It's hard to believe something like this is still manufactured. It gives me hope!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

angie, i took the motor off my sewing machine, hook it up in a old treadle cabinet. got the belt at amish store, i love it..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow. I gather this is built on the vintage Singer model 15? Although I like my vintage, had I not gotten one, I would buy this in a heartbeat. Treadle, handcrank and motor all in one? Nice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And apparently the package that has the hand crank and motor and head is usually $199 and right now $149.

As soon as I get paid. I will have one. Up in Sewing someone says a friend has one and likes it a lot.

But the hand crank and can be tredle seems just right for sewing when no grid.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a lovely machine, Angie . 

My treadles are all Singer. One aunt had a hand crank but I don't know what happened to it. My grands like to use them as they are less scary than the electrics. Lots of doll clothes LOL. 

I have also discovered that the treadles are easier on my arthritic hands, the cranks probably would be too. Better control for slower reflexes -gittin' old & gimpy ain't for the fainthearted!

Oh my, I just saw those posted prices and just about fainted! Around here old treadles are going for between 60-100/150 complete and working on Craigslist! Several family members have snapped them up lately 

In His Love


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> Wow. I gather this is built on the vintage Singer model 15? Although I like my vintage, had I not gotten one, I would buy this in a heartbeat. Treadle, handcrank and motor all in one? Nice.


Actually New Home had sewing machines back then in the model, I think the era had this styling. It's using it's 1860 machines as the model.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Really beautiful. I recently bought an old singer which I hope to make it work again. It is a thread machine (if that is the right word)


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Just because it is fun: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkXJxVQHiJI]How to do Free Motion Quilting on a Treadle Sewing Machine - YouTube[/ame]

You can convert many machines to hand cranks and there are many machines that will go back and forth to motors and treadles. You can find old Singers for $10 at garage sales and treadles many people give away to a good home. You just have to be looking and be patient. There are also a lot of people who see them and think they are worth big bucks because they are old and antique looking. (They aren't, especially the Singers, because Singer made bazillions of them. But that is also the great thing about them, because there is a ton of info and parts out there for them.) There are also some more modern machines (1960s) that have punch out for treadle cords.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im hoping DH will get me a treadle sewing machine for Christmas. He is a tinker, and should be able to put an oldie back in good order. the one pictured is a beauty.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

That is a gorgeous machine Angie!
I bought a beautiful 1939 Singer treadle this year for my birthday. Got a fantastic deal at $60. I've been watching for one and they have either been not in good condition or over $100. So I was really excited. I'll be making my first ever quilt with it this winter. I figured it will do very well on the denim that I plan to use (hubby's old jeans).


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd put a treadle on before I'd crank it by hand.

Bob


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

But if you don't have treadle and you don't have electricity, with hand you can still sew.

When I get one, I'm going to try the hand crank. But may end up with the motor, for now and keep the crank for converting back when and if necessary.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

The fact is you can hand crank any sewing machine. Just turn the hand wheel. It is not like motorized machines won't work without electricity, they will work manually also. The hand cranks just make it easier.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I've hand cranked many of mine for a precise corner and the like, but without the handle they don't move very fast at all.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Beautiful machine! Sigh...sewing machines and I don't get along. I can knit, crochet, embroider, & sew by hand, but when it comes to sewing machines, forget it! They just don't like me. I end up beating on them. Then I sew by hand.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ok not to be a party pooper....I am still drooling over the machine but this came thru on the TO list yesterday.....Now no one there has tried the Janome so it may be fine, but someone has tried 2 other "new" treadle/handcranks that have come out and was really disappointed in them. Quality was nowhere near the originals. 
Scroll down to the review by Amandabab......
Janome Hand Crank Sewing Machine

But I'm thinking (after wiping my chin  ) that you can get a really nice original handcrank for that price and not have to worry.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I have my grandmother's old Singer but it is electric. Anyone know how to convert it to treadle? Or point me to a good web site? I would love to convert it. It's a good 70 yrs old.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

KrisD said:


> I have my grandmother's old Singer but it is electric. Anyone know how to convert it to treadle? Or point me to a good web site? I would love to convert it. It's a good 70 yrs old.


Treadleon.net


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

bowdonkey said:


> Beautiful machine. It's hard to believe something like this is still manufactured. It gives me hope!


Its tempting to buy it just for the work of art that it is, plus if you ever needed to sew, well, you can!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really pretty. I have a good Singer treadle (plus 2 electrics)...love old singers. Here is my question...how do you sew and turn the crank? I sew LOTS and I use 2 hands to sew. I've seen some old ones but not been too tempted.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

DW - I don't know how to crank and sew, but I may be finding out before too long.

I know we had a lady that was mostly in sewing forum and she would convert older machines to hand crank so ladies in very 3 rd world countries could sew more quantity than just by hand, and earn their family a bit more.

so I know people do it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

if I had my real druthers

About Us

Cornucopia


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

My mom had an old Singer treadle machine when I was a kid. Sometimes my sister and would be designated to push the treadle for her when she got tired.

Question - I haven't sewn anything in years and at this point I just mostly want to be able to hem jeans. Would a machine like this be sturdy enough to do that?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If normal Janome standard and with a jeans/heavy duty needle yes.
But this machine I cannot answer for as I've not sewn on it.

I have found that the inside seam on jeans is hard to sew over if your rolling up and rolling up so the cut side of the bottom of the leg is encased, so you'd have a lot of flat feld seam, but if turned up and sewn, no problem usually. 
The heavy duty needles make a lot of difference in how this would work on any machne.


----------

